# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT Nolva and Clomid dosing HELP :-)

## XstabberX

Tonight is 2 weeks after my last pin and I have my Nolva and Clomid and can't remember how many mg's per day I run of each. I have been doing .25 mg's EOD of Arimidex since the start also. It's my first cycle and I want to keep as much as my gains as possible

----------


## XstabberX

Just took clomid 100mg and novla 40 tonight.

----------


## Gaspaco

40/20/20/20 nolva
75/50/50/25 clomid

Assuming your first cycle was test only.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just took clomid 100mg and novla 40 tonight.


100/50/50/50 Clomid and nolvadex 40/40/20/20 if the sides from the Clomid are to much than lower the dose during the first week

----------


## XstabberX

> 100/50/50/50 Clomid and nolvadex 40/40/20/20 if the sides from the Clomid are to much than lower the dose during the first week


I'm on my 2nd pct now and had a quick ? What are the sides of clomid and what symptoms does it cause. I had a migraine and nausea for 3 days but it might have been a flu bug. Only thing different this time is I'm using a different pct brand :-)

----------


## Bio-Active

I bet you had a bug. Take your pct meds before bed and see if that helps

----------

